# Best 29er Ti frame for SS?



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

In my quest for continuous improvement, I'm currently on a Niner SIR9 SS and it is true - steel is REAL good. I like the compliance due to a bad back.

People I've spoken to say a Ti frame would be even sweeter. So I'm wondering what the experience out there is with Ti 29er frames used for SS.

So far my research has lead me to the Lynskey Pro29 SL, Salsa El Mariachi Ti and Vassago Optimus Ti. Any thoughts?


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to Kent Eriksen Cycles - Custom titanium bikes and frames


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

If money was no object, I'd probably do this but I'm a fat tire convert.

For nonfat offerings and still no object for money, Black Sheep would be my choice I think. No reason other than I think they look pretty awesome and I could get exactly what I want.

These things are fun to daydream about.

I also want a Jones.


----------



## Jamie_S (Mar 22, 2011)

Built by Lynskey for Kona:
KONAWORLD

I've got three races on mine as a SS so far this year, and it's the most fun I've ever had on a mtb. Strongly recommend Ti, and even more so the Raijin.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have had multiple steel frames and titanium frames and i can't say titanium rides any sweeter than steel. Tubing diameters, design and manufacturer is going to play a bigger role than frame material in my experience.
I have ridden a black sheep and they are super compliant and ride awesome but they also are known for braking. I had a voodoo zaka and it did not ride nearly as nice as my spot steel frame. OX platinum is an incredible steel riding bike but that bike broke. I have heard mixed reviews on OX as far as durability but i can say they ride awesome. I rode a reynolds 853 spot and it rode nice but it was not as compliant and a heck of a lot heavier too.

I am now on a kona raijin. It rides really nice but it was built to be bombproof and not as compliant as other titanium frames i have ridden. I weight 190 pounds and I am rough on stuff. If you are a light way guy my advice may not be applicable.

So my two cents...forget about frame material and do a little more research on the other stuff rather than strictly frame material.
If you talk to builders and you tell them you are rough on stuff they will build a bike that will not ride like one made for someone who weighs a 135



BigwheelsRbest said:


> In my quest for continuous improvement, I'm currently on a Niner SIR9 SS and it is true - steel is REAL good. I like the compliance due to a bad back.
> 
> People I've spoken to say a Ti frame would be even sweeter. So I'm wondering what the experience out there is with Ti 29er frames used for SS.
> 
> So far my research has lead me to the Lynskey Pro29 SL, Salsa El Mariachi Ti and Vassago Optimus Ti. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

I was riding a steel SS the last 3 seasons (Surly) and this winter I got my Pro29sl SS. ~400mi or so on it now..I can honestly say that I was totally blown away with it's compliant ride and vibration damping quality..I can't recommend it enough! I had read some reviews where people said the frame was too stiff, but I can only guess that maybe they were coming off a FS bike, and expected a little too much from a hardtail. I'll be doing my first race of the season with it in a couple weeks, cannot wait. 

My totally biased vote goes to Lynskey and a PRO29SL

-Gabe


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Really, the best SS Ti hardtail will be a custom one. Especially if you have requirements like a nice ride but not too sloppy. Quiring did a great job on mine...and his prices are great. If you search "ratfink" in the forums you'll see one of the nicest SS bikes I have ever seen. IMO custom is better than going stock, especially when stock prices get to 2k and over. Steel vs Ti? Don't believe the hype about Ti being better...it is about how the frame is designed and built. This is why it is good to talk to a builder about what you want. My stock steel frame is more compliant than my custom Ti, but that was what I asked for. The steel frame rode nicely but was wobbly with a sus fork in the front end. The Ti frame was made to be "solid, without being harsh" in Quirings words. Pretty much spot on too. From what I have read and seen myself sometimes Ti frames can be a little "soft" especially if they are a little on the light side.

Just saw Cbrock's post above. Agree with it all. My steel frame was Ox, nice and compliant, and no complaints with BB flex, but I am 75-80kg not too heavy. Custom builders probably won't spec Ox for a whole frame as I was told it is viewed as a little light. Probably why it wasn't solid in the front. Works well with a rigid fork though. The Kona Rajin is one of the nice looking stock frames I would put on the list too. Nice looking geo for me.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

www . pipedreamcycles.com/product/skookum-29er-ti/ 

That's a good buy. My brother has one and its a beauty! Rides amazingly well!


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh and its built by |Lynskey so you cant go wrong.


----------



## Fatsinglespeeder (Jan 24, 2013)

Also consider the Spot Rocker: Spot Brand Bicycles » Product Page » Rocker SS Ti
The belt drive is said to work really well with this bike. I might get one for myself...


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

You want off the shelf Ti or custom built Ti ?

All your suggestions are off-the-shelf. 

Where do you ride? how hard do you ride? What do you want from the frame?

Many questions need to be answered before anything can be recommended.


----------



## foogotz (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a Lynskey Pro29 SL. Love it.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I will have a Ti frame one day, but it won't be because I am looking for more compliance. I think my current scandium frame is more compliant than my steel framed bike.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

vaultbrad said:


> If money was no object, I'd probably do this but I'm a fat tire convert.
> 
> For nonfat offerings and still no object for money, Black Sheep would be my choice I think. No reason other than I think they look pretty awesome and I could get exactly what I want.
> 
> ...


That Moots fat bike looks like fun, but it must weigh a ton?! We don't get much snow either...

Yes I like the Black Sheep but I'm in the UK and don't know how to acquire one from here


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

driver bob said:


> You want off the shelf Ti or custom built Ti ?
> 
> All your suggestions are off-the-shelf.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I didn't give enough info - wasn't sure I'd get any replies!

This would be my local bike - not particularly rough trails, or any steep climbs. A few small drops but nothing serious. I plan to run it with the Niner RDO fork. Rigid and SS.

I'm looking more for a lightweight compliant frame - like the SIR9 but lighter if that exists - and am 190lbs kitted up. For example I looked at the Kona Raijin, but a lot of reviews said it is built really tough so is less compliant. That's not what I'm looking for, or what I need.

I don't think I can afford a custom build, but the real issue with that is that I live in the UK and don't know any renowned custom Ti builders here.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

phsycle said:


> I will have a Ti frame one day, but it won't be because I am looking for more compliance. I think my current scandium frame is more compliant than my steel framed bike.


Someone suggested I look at the Niner Scandium One 9 but I didn't think any more of it cos I hate the harshness of aluminium.

Perhaps I should investigate that further and save some cash? Is it that much better than the SIR9 though or will I be disappointed?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I love my One 9. Light, good compliance, but stiff enough for me. The SIR's seemed to be a little too flexy for me, but it's all personal preference and the terrain you ride.

If you really like the SIR9 and its characteristics, getting a frame that is a 1/2 pound lighter isn't going to make you faster. I would think that you would be very disappointed and the bang/buck value would be very very low.

Instead, look into getting a nice set of wheels.


----------



## Coloradoxj13 (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been drooling over this for a few months now....counting up my pennies until I can afford to start building my dream SS rig this summer...

Ti 420


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

phsycle said:


> I love my One 9. Light, good compliance, but stiff enough for me. The SIR's seemed to be a little too flexy for me, but it's all personal preference and the terrain you ride.
> 
> If you really like the SIR9 and its characteristics, getting a frame that is a 1/2 pound lighter isn't going to make you faster. I would think that you would be very disappointed and the bang/buck value would be very very low.
> 
> Instead, look into getting a nice set of wheels.


Yeah - I hear what you're saying. This is why I haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet. I'm still not convinced.

My large SIR9 frame is heavier than you think - it weighs 5.34 lbs (2,425g) with its EBB (which is more than Niner claim). So I'm hoping for a saving of around 1lb on the frame which when you're down at the 20lb mark for the whole bike, that 5% will be noticeable.

I AM investigating Light Bicycle (Nancy) carbon rims at the same time though, like you suggest, and that should save another half a pound.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> So I'm hoping for a saving of around 1lb on the frame which when you're down at the 20lb mark for the whole bike, that 5% will be noticeable.


I don't know....personally, whether I've got a full water bottle on the bike or not, I don't feel much difference between the two. I believe rotational mass is more noticeable, though, which is why I suggested wheels.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not a bad price for a USA Ti frame



Coloradoxj13 said:


> I've been drooling over this for a few months now....counting up my pennies until I can afford to start building my dream SS rig this summer...
> 
> Ti 420


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

bigdog100 said:


> Not a bad price for a USA Ti frame


FAQ

I like what Carver is doing but it's not USA Titanium.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow thought they were made in Maine. Is lynskey the best option for SS Ti if you want a light Ti USA frame.



driver bob said:


> FAQ
> 
> I like what Carver is doing but it's not USA Titanium.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Off the shelf....probably.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

driver bob said:


> Off the shelf....probably.


yeah not for custom IMO. If their silver series was SS friendly it would be a good option cost wise. If you want cheap Ti there are some chinese makers but you will need to do your homework.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know **** about Ti but for SS I love the alternator dropouts on my steel El Mar. I tried sliding vertical dropouts and then an EBB frame prior to this and comparatively the alternators have been a dream come true.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

picassomoon said:


> I don't know **** about Ti but for SS I love the alternator dropouts on my steel El Mar. I tried sliding vertical dropouts and then an EBB frame prior to this and comparatively the alternators have been a dream come true.


So that just leaves the Salsa El Mar Ti then...?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

not had a problem with my Ti paragon sliders but did have some slipping with the steel versions before the newer washers came out. That was solved with Loctite. Both are faultless ATM. Haven't tried the alternator drop outs but sound good from what Picasso says.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Coloradoxj13 said:


> I've been drooling over this for a few months now....counting up my pennies until I can afford to start building my dream SS rig this summer...
> 
> Ti 420


I'm in this camp.

=S


----------



## Coloradoxj13 (Sep 9, 2009)

driver bob said:


> FAQ
> 
> I like what Carver is doing but it's not USA Titanium.


Definitely not USA made, but no way you are going to find USA made Ti for $1400. I have heard/read very good things about them though, and plan to swing by their shop this summer to chat and check sizing before I order one. They also do custom, check out their blog for some of the jobs they have done, nice looking stuff, welds look top notch.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

Bro have you looked into the Van Nicholas Redwood 29'er from that Netherlands Company? I recall that On-One deals them in the UK.

http://www.vannicholas.com/Mountain/6/allbikes.aspx

Home - So wrong, it's right


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Pipedream Skookum is another option:

Titanium Hardtail 29er | Rohloff Speedhub Frame


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> So that just leaves the Salsa El Mar Ti then...?


Can't find an El Mar Ti frame available anywhere!


----------



## woodsgroovin (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, can anybody comment on the quality of the Salsa Ti compared to the Lynskey and others. I have a steel El Mar that I really feel good on. If their Ti frames are up to par I'd buy one.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I've have Ti bikes ,and have had steel bikes everyone rides different . Don't know how you feel about carbon but you can get a lot of what you are looking for with carbon frames ,9er makes a good one.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

rangeriderdave said:


> ...you can get a lot of what you are looking for with carbon frames ,9er makes a good one.


Except I felt that the A9C is stiffer than my scandium One9.


----------



## foogotz (Nov 17, 2010)

Lynskey makes the TI version of the El Mar


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

I love my Ti Seven, but if you can't afford custom Ti, custom steel is worth considering. My steel seven rides just as smooth as my old steel Niner SIR 9 but is WAY more responsive (I specd it out to have greater drivetrain rigidity). The Ti bike is lighter but that's the only real difference between my two Sevens.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

fueledbymetal said:


> I love my Ti Seven, but if you can't afford custom Ti, custom steel is worth considering. My steel seven rides just as smooth as my old steel Niner SIR 9 but is WAY more responsive (I specd it out to have greater drivetrain rigidity). The Ti bike is lighter but that's the only real difference between my two Sevens.


Very good advice! I just went from a steel frame Gunnar to a Ti Cysco and am hoping i didnt make a mistake... The Cysco is very sweet for sure but the Gunnar would just eat up anything I threw at it, no matter what I am going to miss that bike!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Pulled the trigger on a 2012 Lynskey Ridgeline 29SL on special offer. It was the best value Ti I could find.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats an awesome bike, i have a Ragley TD-1 and im in love..


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

For those who are interested, my 2012 Lynskey Ridgeline 29 SL size Large weighs in at 1964g (4.32lb) complete with seat collar and both sliders.
I'm happy with that.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> For those who are interested, my 2012 Lynskey Ridgeline 29 SL size Large weighs in at 1964g (4.32lb) complete with seat collar and both sliders.
> I'm happy with that.


They've put on a little weight lately but better that and good handling


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty phuggin' psyched on my Kona Raijin. . Previous bike was a Niner Air9 Carbon. Before that about *324 steel SS frames, custom and stock alike. Me love Ti long time...

Buy the Kona Raijin. Quality, solid sliders, sexy, yes.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

2013 Optimus Ti is the best riding mountain bike frame I have ever ridden. Stiff in the BB for Ti which makes it an awesome SS option.


----------

